# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Brandende pijnen armen, benen en voeten

## naamjaapaap

Ik heb zeven jaar last van brandende pijnen in vooral armen en benen, maar nu ook over gehele lichaam, De huid kleurt rood op, en de pijn is die van messteken of elctrische schokken, prikkeldraad die je mekaar vroeger gaf als je de huid in tegenovergestelde richting draaide. De doktoren staan voor een raadsel en ik ben uitgedoktert, maar zo kan en wil ik niet verder. Ik denk aan misschien vernauwing in de nekwervels, maar daar krijg je niet zo,n rode huid van? Ik ben ten einde raad, wie heeft deze klachten ook, wat zou het kunnen zijn. HELP HELP email me [email protected]

----------


## Sefi

Is je huid constant rood, of komt het op bepaalde momenten?

De pijn zou door afknelling van zenuwen kunnen komen, inderdaad door eventuele vernauwing in je nekwervels.
Heb je de pijn lukraak door je armen/benen of zit het rondom gewrichten? Heeft het dus een zelfde plaats of zit het dan hier en dan daar?

----------


## naamjaapaap

de huis is rood op verschillende plaatsen, als in pijn heb. Dus inderdaak dan weer hier en dan weer daar. Komt dit dan inderdaad door vernauwde nekwervels, en hoe kan dit dan gevonden worden of verholpen.

----------


## Sefi

Pijn door afknelling is meestal toch wel steeds rond dezelfde plek, zover ik ervaren heb. En als het alleen rood wordt tijdens de pijn, dan denk ik dat het toch iets anders moet zijn. 
Ik ben uiteraard geen dokter, maar meer ervaringsdeskundige op het gebied van onverklaarbare pijn.
Ben je weleens naar een fysiotherapeut of chiropractor geweest met deze klachten?

----------


## naamjaapaap

ja op de sportschool waar ik werk hebben we een fysiotherapeut, maar die kan niets voor mij doen, zegt hij. Ik denk zelf dat er iets in mijn lichaam zweeft wat er niet hoort. wellicht een virus, die ze niet kunnen traceren. Ben zeven jaar geleden eens door een insect gebeten in Duitsland, en had een olifantenarm zo groot , daar hebben ze in het ziekenhuis niets mee gedaan alleen een tetanis injectie. Ik heb ook een silicone borst, een die niet kan lekken. Maar van dit alles zeggen de artsen dat dit het niet kan zijn. Wat kan ik nu nog doen, de pijn is vreselijk en niet uit te houden.

----------


## Sefi

Zelf ben ik sinds een aantal weken bezig met het voedingssupplement Serrapeptase. Dit is een enzym dat de 'rotzooi' in je lichaam opruimt. Als er iets van een insect in rondzweeft dan zou het kunnen zijn dat de Serrapeptase dit kan afbreken. Daarnaast werkt het ook pijnstillend, maar het kan even duren voordat je er wat van merkt.

Zelf heb ik heel veel triggerpoints (spierknoopjes) in mijn lichaam die voor ernstige pijn zorgen. De meeste artsen of therapeuten zijn niet op de hoogte hiermee en daarom werd het bij mij niet herkent totdat ik een keer bij een chiropractor kwam die er wel vanaf wist. Het zou kunnen dat je last hebt van triggerpoints, maar je hebt niet het normale patroon, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat je ze niet hebt.

Ik heb nog wat info van internet gehaald over Serrapeptase.
Enzym uit de zijderups een veelbelovende natuurlijke ontstekingsremmer

Serrapeptase, een enzym dat aangemaakt wordt in de ingewanden van de zijderups, wordt in Duitsland en Japan al jaren gebruikt, maar is hier relatief onbekend. Heel wat studies tonen aan dat deze natuurlijke ontstekingsremmer een effectief en veilig alternatief is voor de gangbare anti-inflammatoire middelen.

Serrapeptase is een proteolytisch of eiwitsplitsend enzym, dat door de zijderups gebruikt wordt om een gat in zijn cocon te smelten zodra zijn transformatie tot vlinder voltooid is. In tegenstelling tot andere enzymen werkt serrapeptase alleen in op niet-levende weefsels, zoals de zijdecocon. Bij mensen breekt het de afvalstoffen van toxines en ontstekingsreacties af, terwijl het gezond weefsel en gezonde cellen ongemoeid laat. 

Uit onderzoek blijkt een veelzijdige werking van serrapeptase:

het vermindert pijn en zwelling na een operatie
het vermindert de symptomen van neus-, keel- en oorinfecties en versnelt het genezingsproces
het vermindert slijmvorming en hoesten bij mensen met chronische longaandoeningen, zoals bronchitis en longemfyseem
het verbetert de symptomen van carpaaltunnel syndroom
het verlicht pijnlijke, gezwollen en harde borsten bij vrouwen met mastitis (borstontsteking) 
het vernietigt Stafylokokkus bacteriën bij ratten
het is een veelbelovend middel bij de behandeling van artritis, fibromyalgie, migraine, spastische darm en hart- en vaatziekten

Bijwerkingen?

Over het algemeen worden geen noemenswaardige bijwerkingen gerapporteerd, buiten diarree en maagdarmklachten. Deze zijn echter niets vergeleken met de bijwerkingen van de meeste NSAIDs.

In enkele gevallen trad een allergische longontsteking op na het nemen van serrapeptase. Hoewel deze reactie uitzonderlijk is, onderlijnt het de wetenschap dat natuurlijk niet altijd ongevaarlijk is. 

Serrapeptase wordt oraal ingenomen in doses van 10 à 30 mg per dag, best in maagzuurresistente tabletten.


Verder is de volgende Engelstalige website erg informatief: www.serrapeptase.info

----------


## Agnes574

Mss heb je iets aan volgende topics?
Sterkte

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=402
http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=33547#post33547

----------


## alise

wie kan mij helpen aan een oplossing van warme en branderige voeten en benen. dit is een erg vervelend probleem

----------


## Agnes574

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=929
Hebben jullie mss iets aan bovenstaande link? Klik erop en lees eens;
Sterkte en succes!!

----------


## robijntje

ik zit hier toevallig te lezen die beet waar je het over had was die mischien van een teek?zou met de ziekte van lyme te maken kunnen hebben heb je daar al eens aan gedacht?in duitsland vooral in de buurt van het zwarte woud moet jedaar erg mee oppassen

----------

